
Why the Android ecosystem is broken - hullsean
http://www.iheavy.com/2012/05/29/why-the-android-ecosystem-is-broken/
======
thomholwerda
Doesn't work on Android's Chrome because of a huge non-dismissable social
media SEO spam overlay.

Combined with the title makes me think the author has an agenda here.

~~~
Skiptar
You're not missing much. Author bought an out-dated phone, loaded it with
terrible apps then proceeds to complain. The entire article is of no real
interest.

